
Detailed guide on Regex - zeeshanu
https://github.com/zeeshanu/learn-regex
======
jwilk
There are many incompatible regexp dialects. This describes one of the
dialects, but it doesn't even say which one.

It is full of errors and omissions. It's certainly not "detailed".

I don't recommend this as a learning source. Sorry.

------
tyingq
_" Just like above example the regular expression ar[.] means: an lowercase
character a, followed by letter r, followed by any character."_

A period inside a character class is just a period. So that's only going to
match "ar."

~~~
ggus
the example is even worse: the string should match three times, not two. (it
misses the a, followed by r, followed by space)

------
ddebernardy
Haven't read the guide, but off the bat it would benefit by at least
mentioning the potential for regex with poor performance characteristics or
even catastrophic backtracking, and give a few tips on how to avoid them.
Neither performance nor backtracking appear in the text anywhere, nor do
possessive or atomic.

~~~
tyingq
Word boundaries aren't mentioned either. I use \b quite a bit, was surprised
to see it skipped.

